# 7 month old twitches/shivers is it normal?? (updated with video)



## allyk

For the past week or so my healthy 7 month old has started twitching/shivering. It's not like a seizure. She was sitting in her high chair and suddenly raises her shoulders/arms 3/4 times and then carries on with what she was doing!!! They don't seem to bother her. The other day she suddenly had 4/5 neck spasms on her right side where her head tilted right for second each time.

Does anyone else's do this?? Should I take her to docs??


----------



## allyk

bump


----------



## BethK

My DD was the same, I video'd it and started a thread on here will try and find it so you can see the video.

Showed it to the docs and they said it could be little fits or spasms related to teething.

Whatever it was it went after a few weeks. I think it was teeth.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My lo shivers when he wees but not twitching.sorry not much help


----------



## allyk

BethK said:


> My DD was the same, I video'd it and started a thread on here will try and find it so you can see the video.
> 
> Showed it to the docs and they said it could be little fits or spasms related to teething.
> 
> Whatever it was it went after a few weeks. I think it was teeth.

Really??? I never thought it might be to do with teeth!! Is there anything teething doesn't affect???


----------



## BethK

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-cl...pdated-video-link-doc-says-its-petit-mal.html

That was my thread. After the doc saw the video he said it could be fits but as they hadn't been going on long enough he wanted to wait and see if they stopped. I had to go back after a couple of weeks and I saw my usual doctor who said it was caused by her teething and hitting nerves in her gums. Made sense as she appeared to chew her Tongue after the shiver. They disappeared after a few weeks.


----------



## allyk

ok ive managed to get a quick one on video, i hope this link works ive never done this before!!! 

It isnt like your babies twitch, i am really quite worried.

ANy advice would be great, she usually does 3 or 4 in a row. (excuse the state of her shes just had lunch!!!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLhVsNqlRxY


----------



## allyk

bump


----------



## lawyer81

My LO has started shivering and twitching in the last couple of weeks. Sorry, I can't view the video properly due to a really slow internet connection. Jessica shivers in the same way I would if someone ran their finger up my back.

To be honest, I didn't really think anything of it other than thinking that I'd never seen a baby do it before.
xx


----------



## allyk

I've been googling I know I shouldn't be alot of people are saying it's their nervous system catching up!!! Still not sure but I'll watch her over weekend n maybe take her to docs on monday


----------



## BethK

I think it's just twitchy nerves and won't last long but take her to docs to put your mind at rest. Take the video with you though.


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

My baby twitches and shivers when she urinates..apparently its quite common. I thought it was a fit at first too. x


----------



## HelenFS

My little boy used to do a juddery twitchy movement similar to that until a few months ago I think. At the time it really played on my mind but it disappeared as he got older. As others have said it's their nervous system catching up plus my lo did it at times when he felt excitement, fear etc. His whole arms would seem to spasm. He doesn't do it at all now though.
Xxxx


----------



## allyk

Thanks for the replies ladies, it does worry me a bit think I'll take her to docs on Monday just to be sure but thanks for the advice


----------



## pinkycat

:hugs: you sound worried.
I was a nursery nurse in the baby room for years and IMO that looks pretty normal to me. Iv seen lots of twitches etc that have gone as baby gets older and are more in control of their movements. Take her to the docs though if your worried xx


----------



## bunnyg82

My son had a twitchy thing when he was real little, it was always when he was breastfeeding to sleep and it was like he was having a proper fit or something. I was so scared and managed to get a video of it and took to the docs and she said it was fine. But I would definitely say take her and the video to docs if you can, just to reassure yourself and rule out anything serious x


----------

